# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  daftar koi's ID

## uyo tea

om showa, sy sdh email form pendaftaran anggota, tp emailnya ke [email protected]. apakah sama saja atau sy harus ulang emailnya ke yahoo?

mohon konfirmasinya ya om.

Thanks

uyo tea

----------


## isman

langsung aja transfer uang pendaftaran om,klu itu sdh,dan id blm keluar baru di konfirmasi

----------


## hartono_88

ya om..bagusan uda menyelesaikan semua syarat yang ada.mesti confirm ulang lagi ni.karena om mod di sini semua pada sibuk2.hehe.....

----------


## seven7colour

Tulll abis transfer PM om Showa pasti beres.........

----------


## torajiro

Yup,hbs transfer pm om Showa om.. Jgn lupa.

----------


## uyo tea

ok, om2 semua, sy akan segera transfer dan pm om showa. thank's atas atensinya

----------


## showa

terima kasih 
terima kasih
terima kasih


silahkan om kami tunggu segera jika dapat segera dibantu, monggo.

----------


## allicante

Om sy udah transfer & kirim data by email beberapa hari yl a/n okkan kartoyo, trims om

----------


## uyo tea

> terima kasih 
> terima kasih
> terima kasih
> 
> 
> silahkan om kami tunggu segera jika dapat segera dibantu, monggo.


Om showa sy sdh transfer ke rek koi's a/n Yudi hari rabu (3/6/09) kemarin atas nama Suryo wijoyo. mohon dibantu untuk pendaftarannya ya om. terima kasih.

----------


## showa

Om Okkan sudah oke ya.

utk kawan yg lainnya tolong pm dan sertakan bukti transfernya ke saya atau Om Yudi hanipurwoko supaya proses pengecekkan lebih mudah.

kami tunggu secepatnya.

----------


## cahaya

om rudi... ID saya ko belum keluar2 ya, padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..   ::

----------


## GenThong

> om rudi... ID saya ko belum keluar2 ya, padahal kan saya udah transfer & mohon konfirmasinya.. thanks..


idem lagi..  ::   ::

----------


## bambangarya

jadi anggota koi's wajib ya?
daftar dimana?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> jadi anggota koi's wajib ya?
> daftar dimana?


Tidak wajib, om...
Tapi kalau berminat, bisa dilihat disini: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## Ito

Saya juga udah transfer 200 rb n dikasi no Id 2009 0271 0306 tapi sampe skr kok blom bisa ya ? 

Saya coba edit profile sembilan no terakhir tapi kok juga blom bisa...........any suggestion ? thanks

----------

